# Weekly challenge 9/22 - 9/28 Alternate routes



## SquarePeg (Sep 21, 2018)

For this week’s challenge, post photos of bridges, roads, paths, highways, stairways, trails...  To make it more interesting, try to get shots of the same subject in different ways.   Get low then go for a high angle.  Go ultra wide then get in close.  Shoot the same location at sunrise and sunset or during golden hour and blue hour, during the day and again at night...  

As usual, new photos only please.  Get out there and get shooting!


----------



## Lord Commander (Sep 22, 2018)

Just finished this one today, normally a boring dull view. But we've had some dramatic weather (storm last night) and when I saw the sky I had to get a photo. Turned out great! It's amazing what light can do to a location, being in the right place at the right time is crucial!


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 22, 2018)

Lord Commander said:


> Just finished this one today, normally a boring dull view. But we've had some dramatic weather (storm last night) and when I saw the sky I had to get a photo. Turned out great! It's amazing what light can do to a location, being in the right place at the right time is crucial!



Nice.  High vantage point.  We’re you on an overpass?


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 22, 2018)

From our walk this morning.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 22, 2018)

This guy had a lot of alternate routes, which in turn made me take an alternate route 



woods walk09222018_135.jpg by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander (Sep 22, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Nice.  High vantage point.  We’re you on an overpass?


I was on a bridge


----------



## snowbear (Sep 22, 2018)

OK - I went on a little road trip, today.

The National Fallen Firefighters Memorial, in Emmitsburg, Maryland.  I have a few more in an album on my Flickr page.



DSC_2037.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr




DSC_2032.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

This is at the Catoctin Creek Park, near Frederick, Maryland.



DSC_2071.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

I was on the Blue Trail



DSC_2073.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

I have a few more shots, but I'm going to post them later.


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 23, 2018)

Jetty


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 23, 2018)

Walking into the light this morning, with Sadie



Walk Into The Light by William Raber, on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 23, 2018)

Okay, I honed in on the bridges part of the challenge.  While these are two uninspiring photographs they are singular in terms of their perspective.  Unless you're in a kayak or swimming you're not going to get these shots.  So I guess it makes them unique.  This bridge is on the GW Parkway next to the Columbia Island Marina.  Shot in the rain.

1)



 

2)


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 23, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> From our walk this morning.



Very nice.  Please share again when the colors peak.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 23, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> smoke665 said:
> 
> 
> > From our walk this morning.
> ...



Leaves are slow to turn this year. We have a lot that have turned brown and dropped, but I suspect that's more from the high heat and dry weather this month.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 23, 2018)

Part of yesterday's road trip took me across (or through) three covered bridges.






Roddy Road, near Thurmont, Maryland



RoddyRoadCB2.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr



RoddyRoadCB1.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Loy's Station, also near Thurmont



LoysStationCB2.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr



LoysStationCB3.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr

Utica Mills



UticaMillsCB3.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr



UticaMillsCBJeep1.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 23, 2018)

We have many covered bridges here also, but they have been photographed so much and at every angle that it's almost like shooting an English Sparrow, been there, done that!


----------



## snowbear (Sep 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> We have many covered bridges here also, but they have been photographed so much and at every angle that it's almost like shooting an English Sparrow, been there, done that!


Same with these.  As you can see, they are all barn red.  I took several shots of each and decided on these six as the best.  Having a car in them is much better than "here's a covered bridge opening."  I did find the interiors, and the water below them rather interesting.

I guess this can fit into the theme if you are wearing waders.
Owens Creek, Thurmont, Maryland.



DSC_2026.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## CherylL (Sep 23, 2018)

Fall evening driving home from a nearby town.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## CherylL (Sep 24, 2018)

Walking path at the Nature Center.  Some paths are woodchip and next time photo maybe.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 24, 2018)

CherylL said:


> Walking path at the Nature Center



Paved paths??? Woodchips???? Shoot I'm lucky if I get around to mowing the trails every so often. LOL


----------



## CherylL (Sep 24, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > Walking path at the Nature Center
> ...



You better get with it Smoke!  The main path around the lagoon is about 1 mile.  The paved path is to the left side and turns into wood chips halfway.  The concrete walkway is off the paved path.  This is for wheel chair access.  There are little mini paths to sitting areas along the way and 2 - 2 story lookouts.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 24, 2018)

CherylL said:


> The main path around the lagoon is about 1 mile. The paved path is to the left side and turns into wood chips halfway. The concrete walkway is off the paved path. This is for wheel chair access. There are little mini paths to sitting areas along the way and 2 - 2 story lookouts.



Between myself and neighbors there's a good 10 - 15 miles of  fire break trails. In the summer when the vegetation is thick it's easy to get lost if you don't know what you're doing. Like a giant maze, thanks to one of the neighbors who cut trails without  a GPS. I got on some of his one time, took me a couple hours to find my way out


----------



## snowbear (Sep 24, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> > The main path around the lagoon is about 1 mile. The paved path is to the left side and turns into wood chips halfway. The concrete walkway is off the paved path. This is for wheel chair access. There are little mini paths to sitting areas along the way and 2 - 2 story lookouts.
> ...


Get some goats.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 24, 2018)

I was saving this one for something else but I can find another stream.  Owens Creek, again.  ISO 50, f/22, 10 seconds, three stacked ND filters.




DSC_2031.jpg by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 24, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Get some goats



Rather go a little more aggressive.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 25, 2018)

The route going up.


----------



## Jeff G (Sep 25, 2018)

Cheryl, I like the fact you don't have the whole balloon in the shot, but just enough.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 25, 2018)

Trying to play with silhouette more lately. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## acparsons (Sep 25, 2018)

42491570_1090775601097084_479930713785761792_n by Machiavelliar, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeff G (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 26, 2018)

photoflyer said:


> View attachment 163500



I like this one a lot. That could almost have been shot in the ship canal in Seattle. Same misty weather, just a different bridge. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CherylL (Sep 28, 2018)

The wood chip path at the Nature Preserve.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 28, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> For this week’s challenge, post photos of bridges, roads, paths, highways, stairways, trails...  To make it more interesting, try to get shots of the same subject in different ways.   Get low then go for a high angle.  Go ultra wide then get in close.  Shoot the same location at sunrise and sunset or during golden hour and blue hour, during the day and again at night...
> 
> As usual, new photos only please.  Get out there and get shooting!



A few hours ago at Penn Station in Manhattan.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 29, 2018)

I love train bridges. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2018)

hey, @HeyHeyUW , do you mind if I post an edit of your silhouette shot?


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 29, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> hey, @HeyHeyUW , do you mind if I post an edit of your silhouette shot?



Go right ahead. I wasn’t super happy with that one. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2018)

Thanks!
I liked it but I thought it had too much shadow detail for a silhouette, so I went to darken the shadows a bit.
Ended up doing a crop and B+W because the S curve with the human figure is the real beauty of the image in my opinion.


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 29, 2018)

I like that crop. The original exposure had no shadow detail. I was experimenting with LR exposure controls to bring out just a hint of detail in the subject.

I think you’re right though, it just muddied it. 

I have a natural tendency to crop too tightly and make an image feel claustrophobic, so I’ve been deliberately resisting that impulse. In this case, the tighter crop works with b & w, but I still like the blue negative space in color.

I’ll take another crack at it. 

Thank you! This kind of discussion helps us look at our images differently and helps us improve. I appreciate it.





zulu42 said:


> Thanks!
> I liked it but I thought it had too much shadow detail for a silhouette, so I went to darken the shadows a bit.
> Ended up doing a crop and B+W because the S curve with the human figure is the real beauty of the image in my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 163758






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyHeyUW (Sep 29, 2018)

Here’s a quick iPad edit.

Redid the crop, and brought the shadow back. The colors were very vibrant that day, so I’m trying to keep that feel. 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zulu42 (Sep 29, 2018)

HeyHeyUW said:


> Here’s a quick iPad edit.
> 
> Redid the crop, and brought the shadow back. The colors were very vibrant that day, so I’m trying to keep that feel.
> 
> ...



Nice, I like that edit. It's often helpful, or at least just fun to discuss images and try different suggestions.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 29, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> View attachment 163614


There's a route I no longer need, nor miss!


----------



## RowdyRay (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## zulu42 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 30, 2018)

RowdyRay said:


>



Love the slight angle on this one.


----------

